# Best Other Marques Car in the World - Vote Now



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I reckon its my RS6 :twisted:

Discuss....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Forum member's car or just any old thing?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Don't mind, I was thinking forum member's so we could all agree on who has got the best car atm :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Don't mind, I was thinking forum member's so we could all agree on who has got the best car atm :wink:


Oh, in that case its either Abi's Aston, or that guy's GT40.

RS6 doesn't come close, fella. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mind, I was thinking forum member's so we could all agree on who has got the best car atm :wink:
> ...


 :lol:

But I reckon it's this one:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/niik_tt/sig.JPG Sorry for stealing the photo Nick :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ah but...

On a personal note, i came back from a holiday in Italy last summer, with 3 adults, 1 child, 72 bottles of chianti, a roofbox and cruised through Germany at 140mph. I know why I chose the RS6 and can't think of another car that does all jobs so well. To replace it id need the performance of a porsche turbo (and 4wd) the space of a range rover, the badge of a bentley, the street qudos of an evo and the anonimity of a skoda. The next RS6 will have to be a belter.

The best 4 door sports car around...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Damon,

You forgot the voting buttons.

As for the best, it's of course my M5 however the fake GT40 comes close & that Aston is a good contender but neither are actually on here or owned by Other Marques regulars.

My list in order would be as follows.

My M5
Dr P's 997
Nicks Ferrari 360
Damons RS6
Davids Maserati 4200
V6TT's Cayman S
Kevs Trev
Pauls Monaro
Scottys S4
Tims S4 Avant (Scottys may be slightly quicker)
Rob's M3 CSL
Rob's Exige
PhilJ S2 Elise (Modified)
Stu's VX

Can't recall all of them so that will do for now.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Why not the Fezza Paul?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Ah but...
> 
> On a personal note, i came back from a holiday in Italy last summer, with 3 adults, 1 child, 72 bottles of chianti, a roofbox and cruised through Germany at 140mph. I know why I chose the RS6 and can't think of another car that does all jobs so well. To replace it id need the performance of a porsche turbo (and 4wd) the space of a range rover, the badge of a bentley, the street qudos of an evo and the anonimity of a skoda. The next RS6 will have to be a belter.
> 
> The best 4 door sports car around...


You stole that quote :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Why not the Fezza Paul?


Ammended. I was typing to slowly :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Why not the Fezza Paul?


Hmmmmm I wonder :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Damon,
> 
> You forgot the voting buttons.
> 
> ...


ScoTTy's ain't quicker. Well, not really anyway.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Damon,
> 
> You forgot the voting buttons.
> 
> ...


You forgot the V6TT's Cayman S.

I would delete the Vauxhall from this list as it is meant to have quality cars. :roll:

From the list above the first three would be my choice to win.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Mmmmm this popcorn is lovely.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Damon,
> ...


Tim, soz if my facts are wrong, i though Scotty's was slightly more powerful than yours?? If not then i still would have them that way round as i do prefer Saloons to Estates (slightly prefer your colour though).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Why not the Fezza Paul?
> ...


Not even close, i love the way they look, sound & to a degree perform, but I could not live with one so would only be in my top5.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Definition of masochism: Buying a high powered Audi saloon instead of avant and then checking the Glass's guide on a monthly basis. 

Running the risk of giving Beves a dirty Bristow, but the Exige and M3 CSL are right up there for me 8) But then track cars float my boat. I'm not so much into 200mph autobahn barges any more.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Damon,
> ...


Ammended & the list as far as i understand is what people feel are the best cars in Other Marques & therefore what they'd like to own in order, so the VX remains.


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

How about my 300bhp S2 Elise?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

You lot are so carist..!!

Not a bike in site, and the bloody topic even excludes them :twisted:


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

PhilJ said:


> How about my 300bhp S2 Elise?


Honda supercharged? V nice. Please tell us more.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Definition of masochism: Buying a high powered Audi saloon instead of avant and then checking the Glass's guide on a monthly basis.
> 
> Running the risk of giving Beves a dirty Bristow, but the Exige and M3 CSL are right up there for me 8) But then track cars float my boat. I'm not so much into 200mph autobahn barges any more.


Only Â£500 in it Carl. Got loves supply & demand as due to their being far less RS6 Saloons, they have held up against the Avants very well. All down to taste but i'd always take a saloon over an estate unless i needed the car to transport animals & i don't mean kids :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> But I reckon it's this one:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/niik_tt/sig.JPG Sorry for stealing the photo Nick :wink:


2nd vote for the 360 but the roadster is even nicer


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Nicks 360 is tops for me, but some great other marques in here at the mo


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

damo said:


> PhilJ said:
> 
> 
> > How about my 300bhp S2 Elise?
> ...


Yes, its the Type R Honda engine plus a Jackson Racing Supercharger. I've had my 135r for about 2 1/2 years. Wanted something faster, and the conversion best suited my needs. Ideally I would have liked a Duratec powered Caterham, but I enjoy doing trackdays all year round, and didn't fancy driving a Caterham 2 hours to a track in the middle of winter in the pooring rain. If I had room at home for a trailer and tow car, I think the Caterham would have won the day. But as things stand, the Elise offers a bit more comfort and practicality, seems to stand up well to track driving, and keeps up with some pretty serious machinery.

Despite the power, its surprisingly easy to drive.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Paul...I was referring to the Monaro not the VX! Only one person has evern choosen a Monaro in the forum.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I like the Monaro, it's big, fat, got a stonking V8 & sounds like a proper car so that's staying as well.

Nb & to go with the flow, V10's sound better just like the ones found in the M5 :roll: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PhilJ said:


> damo said:
> 
> 
> > PhilJ said:
> ...


Niiiice & it's on the list (although that's my list so does not count for much as my car is winning surprisingly :roll: :lol: )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PhilJ said:


> damo said:
> 
> 
> > PhilJ said:
> ...


Fancy a re-run on the A414? :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

jampott said:


> Fancy a re-run on the A414? :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


lol! I'd forgotten about that!
I would fancy my chances now!


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

PhilJ said:


> damo said:
> 
> 
> > PhilJ said:
> ...


Very jealous. Did you have it done at MSC? I've driven Brook Kensington's NA Honda and that was a massive step up from my standard S2 - can't imagine what another 80hp and a whole heap more torque would be like.

Regardless of the subjective views on the best car on the forum you surely must have the quickest - 0-100 certainly.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Could have waited till November to put this thread up. Then i could have said mine.

As i can't i guess it would have to be

Robs CSL
Scottys S4
Clives RS4
Tims S4
Damons RS6 (Because it sounds like a pod racer) [smiley=dude.gif]

Oh and
Sundeeps lump of metal
:?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Could have waited till November to put this thread up. Then i could have said mine.
> 
> As i can't i guess it would have to be
> 
> ...


Where is Sundeep these days? Has he still got his Porsche? He even deleted his profile!


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

I believe he has, he posted 2 days ago on another thread


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Could have waited till November to put this thread up. Then i could have said mine.
> ...


Was it a Porsche?

I thought it looked more like a


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

ooooohhhh cheeeeeky :roll: drive an estate do you :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Yes but it was a metal one.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Yep, I'll go with Nick's 360  8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

It depends on definition of 'best', since I'm sure we all buy cars for different reasons. However, quite a few of us are off to the Nurburgring next week and my choices of weapon to take there would be:

My CSL (dry track)
Carlos Scooby (wet track)

Putting my particular rationale aside for one minute, the RS6 Avant is surely the ultimate all rounder out of our little pack.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Ah what the hell. My 997 C2S.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Depends what you want really.

Handling, balance and fun?

Power and straight line speed (but where is the skill?)

Versatility compromised by understeer and heavy weight?

My choice would be the Elise.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We may bump into Sundeep at the 'ring as he seems to posted in a Pistonshead thread about being there. Seemed to blank Omen's and my posts though. Strange.

Best car out of all the ones mention so far is in my opinion the RS6.

It's probably the car with the fewest compromises and since we're looking for the general best I think this is it. 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ah Scotty...

Cheers mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> We may bump into Sundeep at the 'ring as he seems to posted in a Pistonshead thread about being there. Seemed to blank Omen's and my posts though. Strange.
> 
> Best car out of all the ones mention so far is in my opinion the RS6.
> 
> It's probably the car with the fewest compromises and since we're looking for the general best I think this is it. 8)


They're not bad :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Ah Scotty...
> 
> Cheers mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


He didn't want to hurt your feelings! :wink:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

well if your looking for the general best cars then its got to be

my cayman s
v6tt cayman s

cant realy think of any more sorry


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> well if your looking for the general best cars then its got to be
> 
> my cayman s
> v6tt cayman s
> ...


one trick pony :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

oh sorry let me ammend

my cayman s

v6tt cayman s

jampott estate

there thats better


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> oh sorry let me ammend
> 
> my cayman s
> 
> ...


No tractors on your list?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

raysman said:


> well if your looking for the general best cars then its got to be
> 
> my cayman s
> v6tt cayman s
> ...


You forgot my Cayman S that comes in October as well as Widget's Cayman S.

So many ex TT drivers go for this option! It appears to be the next logical step.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

oi im no cabbage cutting local im from leeds, anyhow have you put your chav flags on your estate yet they all seem to be doing it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> oi im no cabbage cutting local im from leeds, anyhow have you put your chav flags on your estate yet they all seem to be doing it


Ahhh... a Northern Monkey then 

I tried flags on the S4, but they wouldn't stay on. Too much torque. :-*


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

just put a big flag across your rear window, then i can look at it as i drive past you


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> just put a big flag across your rear window, then i can look at it as i drive past you


Paint one on the underside of yours. I can look at it when, having tried a bit too hard, you lose it and flip into a hedge. :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

oops vorsprung durk tecnic, yes i forgot you had a chelsea tracktor


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> oops vorsprung durk tecnic, yes i forgot you had a chelsea tracktor


Pardon? :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > oops vorsprung durk tecnic, yes i forgot you had a chelsea tracktor
> ...


As a proper Englishman you would have to say: "I beg your pardon?" :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > raysman said:
> ...


I never promised you a Rose garden.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

well you need four wheel drive in london dont you with all thoes country lanes that you speak of


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

well im not even conviced that four wheel drive would give you any advantage even in the twistys as your engine is the wrong place ,so i dont think overdoing it comes into the equation, maybe i will just paint the rear of my car so its the last thing you see as i dissapear into the distance


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> well you need four wheel drive in london dont you with all thoes country lanes that you speak of


Of course I wouldn't need four wheel drive in London. Which makes it a bloody good job I don't live in London! :wink:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

anywhere outside bristol is called london dont you know


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

sorry jampott there are 3 hatfields could you just move to some place that is unique by name ,my geography is crap


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> sorry jampott there are 3 hatfields could you just move to some place that is unique by name ,my geography is crap


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It's not half term until next week is it? Perhaps it is in Yawkshire.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

carlos is that peterborough nor fuck or london


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

raysman said:


> carlos is that peterborough nor fuck or london


Nope. You got me, I haven't a clue what you mean.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > carlos is that peterborough nor fuck or london
> ...


Its quite easy to count how many brain cells are needed for Porsche ownership.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

well try to keep up then if i come from yawkshire then you come from norfolk or there abouts, or again is that in london too


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

yes jampott 2 one more than estate car drivers


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> well try to keep up then if i come from yawkshire then you come from norfolk or there abouts, or again is that in london too


I thought it was more Cambridge than Suffolk / Norfolk.

Either way, his mother's his sister. :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

yes but i couldnt think of how to do something funny with cambridge anyhow its near norfolk


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Damon,
> 
> You forgot the voting buttons.
> 
> ...


Oi ! Theres a Maserati 4200 Spider with some damn fine tubi pipes on here as well - and it sure gets my vote.

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Damon,
> ...


Ammended, but it hardly matters now as jampoTT & his new friend have hijacked the thread & turned it into a girlie fight :lol:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I thank-you and you're not wrong - more handbags around in here than you can shake a stick at !


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Do I win a prize for least desirable OM'er :wink: (Not one to wave my willy about my number of cylinders :roll: )

As for which I would want - between Clive's B5 RS4 and Rob's CSL.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why accept only 8 cylinders when you can have 10?

Show us all what it can do, Paul! :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Its quite easy to count how many brain cells are needed for Porsche ownership.





raysman said:


> well try to keep up then if i come from yawkshire then you come from norfolk or there abouts, or again is that in london too


I do have feelings.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> Do I win a prize for least desirable OM'er :wink: (Not one to wave my willy about my number of cylinders :roll: )
> 
> As for which I would want - between Clive's B5 RS4 and Rob's CSL.


Yeah & 10 petrol sucking cylinders are even better :wink: 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Do I win a prize for least desirable OM'er :wink: (Not one to wave my willy about my number of cylinders :roll: )
> ...


Better for the pertol companies! :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I just washed my car today, does that make it more desirable :roll:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> I just washed my car today, does that make it more desirable :roll:


Pah its sunny today and the roof is down on mine and I'm off to play in some tunnels  Oh and have a fit bird on the passenger seat.

Beat that doc !


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Cant remember his name but the new 997 c4 in black that has just shown up.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

David_A said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > I just washed my car today, does that make it more desirable :roll:
> ...


*holds head in shame*


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> No tractors on your list?


ermm actually Tim...the wait for my C4S is is so long I can see the grass growing around me...I've gone out and got one of these... only rides an inch above the ground... amazing ground effect ! ;-)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> Do I win a prize for least desirable OM'er :wink: (Not one to wave my willy about my number of cylinders :roll: )
> 
> As for which I would want - between Clive's B5 RS4 and Rob's CSL.


Thanks Steve 

I'd actually quite like a go in the V10 Toureg, so if you fancy a nostaligic trip down RS4 memory lane some time....

Oh, and my choice of "other marques" car, certainly for a track driver I wouldn't mind having to drive to the track - Rob's CSL.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone on the forum own a Maserati Quattroporte?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Do I win a prize for least desirable OM'er :wink: (Not one to wave my willy about my number of cylinders :roll: )
> ...


Cheers Clive


----------

